# St. George Redfish 9-6 thru 9-12-15



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2015)

Had a pretty dang good week on the island. Was really targeting reds and found limits pretty easy. Fished a couple mornings but the tide wasn't right for the way/spot I was fishing. Caught plenty of jacks and massive ladyfish in the mornings but that was about it. The outgoing tide in the evenings was a totally different story. It was like a dinner bell ringing and the fish were chewing it down. Went with a one two punch of cut pinfish and live finger mullet. Cut would put some smell in the tideline and bring the fish in where they would find a tasty finger mullet waiting. Caught a ton of shorts and a few overs but found plenty of 19-24 inch fish. Had one evening that was a little slow due to sharks moving in and eating every bait that hit the water.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, nice fish!  Did you catch the jack on the bay side?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> Wow, nice fish!  Did you catch the jack on the bay side?



Yeah we did. Caught some smaller ones as well. The first one is fun but you don't want to catch many like that one. They will wear you out!


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 14, 2015)

Those jacks will spoil you pretty quick.


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 14, 2015)

Spool not spoil.


----------



## Fourfingers (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice catch.


----------



## 99zx202c (Sep 15, 2015)

looks like fun, great catch.


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 17, 2015)

Great pictures! Were you fishing exclusively by standing on the oyster bars, or did you fish from a boat too? A jack that size from shore is quite a fish!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 17, 2015)

RudySmith said:


> Great pictures! Were you fishing exclusively by standing on the oyster bars, or did you fish from a boat too? A jack that size from shore is quite a fish!!!



All from shore!


----------



## T-Boy (Sep 17, 2015)

Good trip Dustin. Come to PC in October and give me and BIL some lessons.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 17, 2015)

T-Boy said:


> Good trip Dustin. Come to PC in October and give me and BIL some lessons.



Terry if the kings turn on I may be headed that way for a weekend. Would love to share the corner with you, Bob and Jim!


----------



## T-Boy (Sep 18, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Terry if the kings turn on I may be headed that way for a weekend. Would love to share the corner with you, Bob and Jim!



Look forward to it Dustin.


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 18, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> All from shore!



Excellent!!! I've never caught a jack that big from shore. I know the spot and fish reds there. Yep, the tide changes really turn them on.  I usually use a popping float with a shrimp for bait. If there are more jacks like that in the area, I'll have to start taking my cast net there and feed them some fish. Thanks again for the great tips and pictures.


----------

